# Most bang for your buck cardio?



## Straight30weight (Jan 18, 2019)

Is what? I can’t run, that’s out. Knees will not put up with it. The bike doesn’t ever seem like a good enough burn, the stepper kicks my ass. Rowing machine kicks my ass. What’s king for fat burn?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 18, 2019)

Put the treadmill on the steepest setting and walk. Vary the speed between 3-4 mph. Good for cardio and fat burning without beating yourself to death. Enough of the stairclimber every week will cause overtraining on top of your lifting program.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 19, 2019)

Depending on your gym you could set up a little circuit. Sled pull/push, farmers walk, med ball slams. Few rounds of that you’ll be good. It does kick your ass but in a good way


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 19, 2019)

Elliptical - turn up the resistance and do intervals. Easy on your knees too.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas guys


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Put the treadmill on the steepest setting and walk. Vary the speed between 3-4 mph. Good for cardio and fat burning without beating yourself to death. Enough of the stairclimber every week will cause overtraining on top of your lifting program.



This right here but caution on the treadmill too.  Constant incline work can lead to Achilles strain and heel issues.  I've had to deal with some plantar fasciitis in my heels r/t excessive incline work.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> This right here but caution on the treadmill too.  Constant incline work can lead to Achilles strain and heel issues.  I've had to deal with some plantar fasciitis in my heels r/t excessive incline work.




It says you live in N Idaho. You should have hooves by now.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

lol how does the saying go? people drive to gym to walk on a treadmill. Lol I'd rather watch paint dry.  Dude flip some tires,  drag a weighted sled, swing a sledge hammer, do some outdoor hill sprints. Do some Rocky shit.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2019)

Find a thick woman and go at it 60mins every night you’ll be good to go


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Find a thick woman and go at it 60mins every night you’ll be good to go



thick chicks rock


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Versaclimber kills (professional gym version) and long walks(60-75 min) on the almighty step mill.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

Seeker said:


> lol how does the saying go? people drive to gym to walk on a treadmill. Lol I'd rather watch paint dry.  Dude flip some tires,  drag a weighted sled, swing a sledge hammer, do some outdoor hill sprints. Do some Rocky shit.



Stick something interesting on your phone like a good joe rogan podcast or some other shit on youtube and it's over in a flash. 

I do usually spend a couple days a week climbing mtns though.....


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Stick something interesting on your phone like a good joe rogan podcast or some other shit on youtube and it's over in a flash.
> 
> I do usually spend a couple days a week climbing mtns though.....



Haha sounds good for a rainy day.  It rained hard here six days in  row so I did stay inside a couple cardio seshes. but I did flip some tires and rode that dang cardio bike. lol could have used your suggestion then


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

Iron mike tyson was on rogan the other day. Pretty good listen


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 19, 2019)

If you can afford it, find a well accredited MMA/jiu jitsu gym. 

It is, for me, the most fun thing i ever did. It also just so happened to be the absolute best way to get into cardiovascular shape. Which was jist a complete separate side bonus



.02


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 19, 2019)

I’m not going outside. It’s zero. Tire flipping will have to wait til spring. I’m also not climbing a mountain, ever. I’m not the out doorsy type lol. I’m content with finding something on YouTube and hammering down. 

As for banging a thick chick, I need something in addition to that lol. Been doing that for years, still holding too much fat!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 19, 2019)

MS1605 said:


> If you can afford it, find a well accredited MMA/jiu jitsu gym.
> 
> It is, for me, the most fun thing i ever did. It also just so happened to be the absolute best way to get into cardiovascular shape. Which was jist a complete separate side bonus
> 
> ...


This actually would be perfect except I have zero free time for it. I do want to get my 5 year old into the Gracie school here though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2019)

your only option is a stationary machine or bike in the gym..


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> This actually would be perfect except I have zero free time for it. I do want to get my 5 year old into the Gracie school here though.



You think your shoulder is ****ed from lifting?......,


----------



## Elivo (Jan 19, 2019)

in terms of it kicking your ass..isnt that what youre looking for?  Rowing machine is a great workout, kicks my ass too so i also tend to avoid it but i can use the bike and the treadmill, just cant use the treadmill every cardio session or my knees are screaming about 2 hours later.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 19, 2019)

Does your gym have an arc trainer???

like a cross between an elliptical and one of those ski type things...I guess.

anyway I’ve used them for cardio and they didn’t bother my knees at all.

turn the resistance up and it can kick your ass


----------



## German89 (Jan 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Is what? I can’t run, that’s out. Knees will not put up with it. The bike doesn’t ever seem like a good enough burn, the stepper kicks my ass. Rowing machine kicks my ass. What’s king for fat burn?



This is my shit:

https://www.fitnesssuperstore.com/C...TEUL4f9MeNgAnEru4IYmNFuG2zwQBFURoC5zAQAvD_BwE

according to the machine i burn 400 cals in 20 to 22 mins... just depends how fast i am going... sometimes i make it like a stepper but, for the most part i glide and it's less impact on my knee. it's ****ing work though maintaining a high speed for 20 mins


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

German89 said:


> This is my shit:
> 
> https://www.fitnesssuperstore.com/C...TEUL4f9MeNgAnEru4IYmNFuG2zwQBFURoC5zAQAvD_BwE
> 
> according to the machine i burn 400 cals in 20 to 22 mins... just depends how fast i am going... sometimes i make it like a stepper but, for the most part i glide and it's less impact on my knee. it's ****ing work though maintaining a high speed for 20 mins



Maybe it's the calorie counters on all my equipment that are wrong but I dont see how that would be possible. I weight over 230 and even at 155 bpm pulse rate I wont be anywhere near 400 cals in 20 mins.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 19, 2019)

They have to be bs. Most machines don’t even have you enter your weight but somehow spits out a calorie burn number?


----------



## German89 (Jan 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Maybe it's the calorie counters on all my equipment that are wrong but I dont see how that would be possible. I weight over 230 and even at 155 bpm pulse rate I wont be anywhere near 400 cals in 20 mins.



lol... i dont know.. it's my target. if i actually burn that much or not, just what i do.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 19, 2019)

I’ll go a different route... what workout actually makes me feel like I’m starving after?

Squats or leg press. Keep the weight lower and rep the crap out of it. 

10x hungrier then after a good run. Pretty sure my body knows how to balance energy better then a metal pulse reader.

Might need to sacrifice a knee though.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 19, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’ll go a different route... what workout actually makes me feel like I’m starving after?
> 
> Squats or leg press. Keep the weight lower and rep the crap out of it.
> 
> ...


Legs had me starving yesterday and back day did the same.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’ll go a different route... what workout actually makes me feel like I’m starving after?
> 
> Squats or leg press. Keep the weight lower and rep the crap out of it.
> 
> ...




That doesnt have the same physiologic effect though.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 19, 2019)

Crossfit is your answer of course .......... NOT

Seriously my suggestion is to not overthink cardio but do it consistently .... like with workout splits do not do the same cardio workout every day .... I hit elliptical one day, treadmill the next, stair climber the day after, and 2 other cardio machines also .... I do 6 sets of HIIT each day ... but I'll be honest I do not over do it ... my goal is to get my heartrate up to 165 to 170 ... HIIT to me is 1 set of moderately high activity followed by 1 minute of much lower activity ... done 6 times ... I start out with 2 minute warmup and conclude with a 2 minutes cool down.

Since I've been doing this for about 8 months my blood pressure has dropped about 10 points ... and I can see my abs (a little - lol) ....


----------



## Viduus (Jan 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> That doesnt have the same physiologic effect though.



True. One builds legs and burns calories while the other shrinks legs and burns calories.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2019)

Seeker said:


> lol how does the saying go? people drive to gym to walk on a treadmill. Lol I'd rather watch paint dry.  Dude flip some tires,  drag a weighted sled, swing a sledge hammer, do some outdoor hill sprints. Do some Rocky shit.



I also cannot stand indoor cardio...I look forward to trying some new stuff that you listed above...problem is finding a place near me as Golds has none of that shit lol I just don’t want to pay 100.00 + a month for another gym

When it’s time, I’ll figure it out!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2019)

1) Buy floor length heavy bag
2) Vigorously attack said heavy bag via knees, elbows, punches and kicks in durations of 3 mins allowing 60 seconds in between to avoid death
3) Lather, rinse, repeat


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2019)

Viduus said:


> True. One builds legs and burns calories while the other shrinks legs and burns calories.



And one makes sure you dont die.  Beyond that, a big muscular body without cardio fitness is completely worthless.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 20, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> And one makes sure you dont die.  Beyond that, a big muscular body without cardio fitness is completely worthless.



In all seriousness, I don’t mean regular heavy squats. I mean really reping out light weights. 

If you alternate situps and 30-50 squats at 135 or less, you’re going to get a good cardio workout. 

I run on a treadmill so I definitely agree with you but I’m willing to bet the squat method burns a lot more calories and raises your heart rate just as much. 

The impact on breathing and max vo2 stuff certainly isn’t the same. I’ll give you that but it’s still worth playing around with.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 20, 2019)

I lost most of my weight swimming and a  rowing machine. I mix it up between treadmill, elliptical or circuit work.


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I lost most of my weight swimming and a  rowing machine. I mix it up between treadmill, elliptical or circuit work.



No more swimming for you. 

You'd sink like a rock with all the muscle you have currently!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> No more swimming for you.
> 
> You'd sink like a rock with all the muscle you have currently!



Jin almost drowned in the "nude males only contemplation pool"


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 20, 2019)

Have you tried spinning or swimming maybe? I have shitty knees too and I tend to use both those things and they work great for me.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 20, 2019)

Seeker said:


> lol how does the saying go? people drive to gym to walk on a treadmill. Lol I'd rather watch paint dry.  Dude flip some tires,  drag a weighted sled, swing a sledge hammer, do some outdoor hill sprints. Do some Rocky shit.




How long do you even push a sled or flip a tire for as a cardio work out


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2019)

Til you get back home. And now you have a sled. Or a tire


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2019)

Elivo said:


> How long do you even push a sled or flip a tire for as a cardio work out



I'll do 20 minutes of either.  You're working endurance, strength,  whole body muscle mass,  and you'll burn a few hundred cals all at the same time.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2019)

Jump rope by a long shot

Shadow boxing

Hitting mitts

Hitting bags

No cardio like boxing cardio


----------



## bigdog (Jan 21, 2019)

Jin said:


> No more swimming for you.
> 
> You'd sink like a rock with all the muscle you have currently!



Man you called it perfect. I don't have the buoyancy I had before to swim lol.


----------

